# What kind of bow are you shooting



## ifitsbrownitsdown

Mathews LX


----------



## StumpJumper

ifitsbrownitsdown said:


> So what kind of MATHEWS do you shoot??:evil:


 Switchy


----------



## drake32

PSE X-Force


----------



## jeffthedj

Bowtech Guardian


----------



## Deercamp

Mathews Legacy


----------



## jiggineyes

High Country


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Switchback XT


----------



## stebo

High Country Knight Force. It's getting old, but still puts the venison in the freezer.


----------



## Pier Pressure

Hoyt UltraTec


----------



## bucknasty11208

Just switched over the the Fred Bear Truth II. Was shooting a Jennings Buckmaster. May be bringing it out of retirement in a hurry.


----------



## ratherbhuntin300mag

dxt love it


----------



## Swamp Monster

Elite Z28
Caught, passed, and left to wonder what happened.


----------



## laterilus

Switchback.


----------



## rnc9502

Bowtech,,,,Allegiance


----------



## UPHuntr

2009 BowTech Admiral, G5 rest, HHA sight, and Octane quiver.


----------



## ifitsbrownitsdown

i havent seen a PSE NOVA yet....in the late 90's, 9 out of 10 hunters had one.....c'mon u PSE guys, dont dissapoint me!


----------



## fishnpbr

Mathews Conquest II


----------



## sbooy42

Swamp Monster said:


> Elite Z28
> Caught, passed, and left to wonder what happened.


 :lol:


----------



## bersh

Pearson Python


----------



## HomeTownJB

Diamond Black Ice


----------



## Macker13

Renegade-Trophy Rac. Rip cord, Hindsight. Anybody ever heard of Renegade?


----------



## onebadmutt

bowtech commander


----------



## Pier Pressure

ifitsbrownitsdown said:


> i havent seen a PSE NOVA yet....in the late 90's, 9 out of 10 hunters had one.....c'mon u PSE guys, dont dissapoint me!


Never owned one but I sure sold a ton of 'em back in the day.


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman

Darton, Pro 3000. Yes they make fast bows. In fact, all you single cam Hoyt & PSE shooters are using their licensed technology...


----------



## DiptheNet

Darton Pro 2000


----------



## Atchison

Quest XPB


----------



## Rencoho

Hoyt Katera XL


----------



## dgi302

PSE Firestorm X


----------



## autumnlovr

Mathews MQ1


----------



## srconnell22

Mathews Drenalin

Excalibur Equinox


----------



## BadgerChuck

Hoyt Trykon with the Rip Cord!


----------



## bigcountrysg

Browning Vapor


----------



## bouf5

Switchback


----------



## big show

Mathews Q1


----------



## innesxam

Diamond Rock


----------



## gamecock

Mathews LX


----------



## Last Minute

Bow Tech Allegiance...


----------



## boomer_x7

Dxt


----------



## cmfooballcoach

G5 Quest Made IN MICHIGAN!!!


----------



## Setter

I am also shooting the Darton Pro 3000, a great bow and it is made in Michigan!


----------



## buck37

Ross Archery Cardiac

OWN MORE BONE


----------



## varminthunter

hoyt powerhawk new this year, really like it alot!


----------



## jc502

PSE Nova (2002?) 

was hoping to get a new one this year... need tires first!


----------



## tnt1960

Oneida Tomcat X80.


----------



## Fyshslayer

Bear BTR 32


----------



## E Man

Darton Marauder


----------



## fulldraw

Bowtech Justice


----------



## DoubleDropTineTrouble

Hoyt ViperTec '05


----------



## timberdoodle528

Hoyt Alpha Max 32


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Switchback XT, rip cord, trophy ridge 3-pin


----------



## floating debris

mission Eliminator


----------



## RobFromFlint

60# Bear Super Kodiak, gold tip traditional hunters, 140 gr Magnus 2 blades.


----------



## Downsea

Sig.


----------



## cad679

Bowtech 82nd Airborne


----------



## thornapple

Monster Phoenix.


----------



## remcorebond

Bear Instinct. Single pin Trophy Ridge site and drop away. Shootin Easton Epics with Rage twoblade head.


----------



## Kalamazooxj

Bear 'Lights Out' @ 65lbs

Whisker Biscuit / $5.00 peep / Basic glow sights


I'll put more expensive things on it as time goes by, but for now I'm hitting bulls-eyes just like everyone else.


----------



## jsmith2232

Bowtech Captain, 305fps and by far the most accurate, quiet and fun to shoot bow Ive ever owned.


----------



## ibthetrout

The 25 year old PSE I inherited from my father. This poor thing has only ever killed one deer in it's entire life. Dog slow, but it works and it's all I have right now. I think the draw weight is like 45lbs.


----------



## Q2shooter

Mathews Outback


----------



## yooperguy

Mathews Switchback XT


----------



## 3pointpete

Bowtech Air Raid


----------



## Jacob Huffman

MY newest is a Bear Kodiak 40# recurve made in 1953...my other bow is a Matthews Switchback 60 #


----------



## mossberg835

Fred Bear Quantum


----------



## steve48706

I'm shooting a Mathews Monster XLR8 set to 77lbs, G5 sight, HD Ultra rest, shooting actual 343fps.


----------



## Hoyt_em

Hoyt Vectrix XL


----------



## rage414

Pse omen!!


----------



## NewbiusMaximus

PSE USA Spirit


----------



## kneedeep

Hoyt vtec


----------



## retiredsailor

PSE Bruin with Pollington 33 Red Dot, Carbon Express Maxima 250's with Slick Trick heads


----------



## Cedar Swamp

Mathews Outback


----------



## swoosh

ROSS Cardiac


----------



## honk ahaulic

martin magnum


----------



## CMR

1) Reflex Grizzly
2) Martin Pantera
3) ChekMate recurve


----------



## CHASINEYES

Bowtech Patriot


----------



## 12970

Oneida Lite Force Magnum, another Michigan Bow Company...

Newaygo1


----------



## loweboats

Bowtech Blacknight Dually


----------



## WALLEYEvision

Mathews


----------



## muskrat

High Country four runner, I think I bought it in 2000 (?) 
still awesome.
Matt


----------



## duckhunter382

hoyt magnetec that I bought when I was seventeen 10 years ago. just replaced the factory string this year.


----------



## stickem

_*"the fastest and most accurate bows in the world"*_..

~08 Martin cheetah ~


----------



## RMH

Bow Tech Allegiance


----------



## wadevb1

Crackerized Matthews SB XT. Smooth as silk and plants them where I point it.


----------



## WILDLIFECOWBOY

G5 Quest HPS 33 for me. With all G5 goodies


----------



## Pour Decisions

Switchback XT


----------



## Finner

Soon to be shooting a new ROSS cardiac, but will be starting the season out with my Browning adrealine.


----------



## Crowhunter

Darton Maverick .Bud


----------



## mudvr1212

Elite Xtreme XL 32" draw with 30.25" Victory HV1 350's with Blazers, Muzzy 100 gr. three blade and 100 gr. Aftershock Xbow heads...shooting bullets :evil:

Big doe down!!! Then chase the elusive button bucks :lol:


----------



## I-MUST-HUNT

I'm rollin my Diamond Black Ice, with the biscuit, beeman micro dia. Rage 2 blade, and a 3 pin sight. I love my bow...first new bow I have ever owned.


----------



## fractureman

Darton Pro 3000:yikes:


----------



## Huffy

Bear Truth.


----------



## Corona

Martin Bengal


----------



## Henrik for President

Bear Lights Out set at 70lbs, dialed in at 18, 28, and 38... Put in a 2 blade rage today and shot bullseyes at 20 and 40, those heads fly true!​


----------



## DGF

Mathews Legacy


----------



## Red Arrow

Mathhews Switchback XT 70lb. 28" draw. GoldTip 5575 XT hunters, Spitfire Pro series 100 gr., Ripcord, Trophy Ridge Mantis pendulum V-Drive 25 35 45 55 65yds *It Stacks Arrows*.:coolgleam


----------



## RT1

2009 Martin Bengal :evil:


----------



## Carlyle

Darton Pro 2500 S I like it better than the several Bowtech, Hoyt and Matthews that I have owned and shoot. I will try EVERYTHING. If you can find a dealer, don't pass up a Darton. I am getting 317 fps with an arrow over 5 grains per pound and a 7 inch brace height. That is money for me.


----------



## wolverines

Gt 500


----------



## Birddog77

I was using a Mathews Ultra last year......

Due to loosing my bow in a canoe tipping in the middle of a November Snow Storm I now am shooting a *Mathews MQ1*.....

I am very happy with the MQ1 thus far. This thing had obviously not bee used uch at all as it is in Brand New Condition. $300 later and I am armed again!


----------



## wolfgang510

Jennings Buckmaster 99 or 00. Has been a reliable quiet killer going into 9th or 10th season.


----------



## Mushroom Jack

PSE Stinger


----------



## analogdog

1998 Hoyt Raptor, I added a Cobra single pin site, QAD drop down rest. I received it as a gift from my father 12 years ago and never used it. Pulled it out, tuned it and practiced all summer. Took my first bow buck with it. I'm hooked.


----------



## mikieday

I shoot a Monster Bows Phoenix










My 14 year old Daughter also shoots a MB Phoenix










100 % USA made right here in Michigan


----------



## thill

PSE Stingray....Yep, over 10 years old and I've killed many many deer with her. I made up my mind that this is the last season with her....at least for me. Now I'm in the market for something new.


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer

Mathews DXT with a QAD ultrarest.


----------



## ))--Courtney-->

Hoyt Sierratec with whisker biscuit!! I love my bow!! oh and did I mention I use MUZZY'S!!


----------



## tbrent

diamond liberty


----------



## shortbox11

2 Martin septer 4 mags for spots , Warthog for hunting and 3D


----------



## bouf5

Mathews Switchback. Just love this bow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Athens Archery
Buck Commander

Check them out.


----------



## RDS-1025

Reflex Ridgeline 32


----------



## goodworkstractors

Mathews Outback, but making a switch this off-season


----------



## sprk692

PSE X-Force GX


----------



## Mark S

Darton Maverick RC Express


----------



## Non Typical

Nice to see the old Pearson Spoiler is still out there! Now: Darton Pro 2500 back up-Pearson Custom, longer riser and Spoiler limbs I was shooting fingers and I needed the longer ata.


----------



## Hart

Mathews MQ1.


----------



## spine_splitter

Bowtech The General, with a limbdriver rest


----------



## Bowhunter2

Mathews Switchback LD


----------



## chip387

Hoyt Vectrix
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KMR1984

Elite archery GTO.. 70.1 DW.. 28 DL.. QAD HD...Apex nitrous sight... CX maxima 350's.. rage 2-blade BH... strings and cables made by PROSTRING ARCHERY.


----------



## mike1965

mike1965 said:


> Scratch that..Mathews Monster.


Ok one more time.Bowtech Destroyer 340.


----------



## nockedup

Ross Cardiac with QAD rest and G5 sight... Thinking of switching to a PSE Bow Madness and going to a 1 pin sight.


----------



## sporty134-5/8

Mathews Outback


----------



## Bowtechshooter68

Bowtech Captain


----------



## Sabre03

Mathews Drenalin


----------



## Reel_Screamer86

Mathew's Q2 and just picked up my new for 2010 season Z7 cant wait...Look out deer!


----------



## ryan-b

07 Hoyt vectrix. With 08 katera Z3 cams, NAP quiktune 2100, Bucknasty strings, Control Freak 12in carbon stab/w bow jax, Control Freak Dead Stop String Stop, Sure Loc QC1 sight


----------



## BucksandDucks

Hoyt Maxxis 35 70-80# 31 inch draw G-5 xr2 sight, ultra rest,


----------



## rattletot

2010 Mission Voyager Crackerized new strings, 65lbs,34ata,29inDL,80% let-off,7in BH,and 295fps


----------



## FireFox23

Diamond Stud


----------

